# Spiritual Albums?



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Could you please provide some suggestions, it's open to interpretation.

Miles - Silent Way, Bitches Brew, Kind of Blue
Mingus - Black Saint Sinner Lady
Floyd - Animals, The Final Cut
Beck - Sea Change
Tom Waits - Everything but the first two and excluding live albums (including nighthawks).

That's a good start...:tiphat:


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Beethoven Symph 6 for some classical. (Feel free to add classical too)


----------



## partisan (Oct 18, 2021)

Pharoah Sander's _Karma_ is first to come to mind when thinking about my interpretation of 'spiritual' music.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Beethoven, Missa Solemnis

Dylan, Slow Train Coming

Tom Feldmann, Tribute


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Karl Jenkins: The Armed Man - A Mass for Peace

Pauline Rathmann, Yumeji Matasufuji, Leah-Marian Jones, Valentino Worlitzsch

World Orchestra for Peace, World Choir for Peace, Karl Jenkins


----------



## Andante Largo (Apr 23, 2020)

Jonathan Goldman - Ecstatic Sonics (2013)
Ensemble Organum / Marcel Pérès - Le Chant des Templiers (2006)
Sinfonye – Symphony Of The Harmony Of Celestial Revelations - The Complete Hildegard Von Bingen - Volume One (1996)


----------



## Jay (Jul 21, 2014)




----------



## KevinJS (Sep 24, 2021)

More Jenkins -Stabat Mater
Loreena McKennitt - The Visit
Benevoli - Missa Salisbergensis
Neal Morse Band - The Great Adventure 
Yes - Going For The One


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Thanks everyone.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Richard & Linda Thompson: Pour Down Like Silver
Bruce Cockburn: High Winds White Sky
Alice Coltrane: Universal Consciousness

Check out the Black Jazz label. Highly recommended are the Doug Carn albums Revelation, and Infant Eyes. And the band Awakening: Hear, Sense and Feel. Great stuff! CDs re-issued on the Real Gone label. https://realgonemusic.com/collections/black-jazz


----------



## regenmusic (Oct 23, 2014)

Check out the Xian Psych genre, there is a lot of well played, well-written music. It's very diverse.





















This is just a small fraction of the music in this genre I think is good. Search on xian psych on youtube and for the Magma Sunburst list.


----------



## pianozach (May 21, 2018)

*Todd Rundgren - Initiation









Yes - Tales From Topographic Oceans*


----------



## tortkis (Jul 13, 2013)

Billy Harper: Cry of Hunger





Live from Poland (2007, DVD) recorded in a cathedral is also very moving.


----------

